# is this B-die?



## amit_talkin (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi, I just ordered G-Skill RIPJAWS V 16GB RAM with following model number.
*F4-4000C18D-16GVK*
Link to product 
http://www.gskill.com/specification/165/184/1562837577/F4-4000C18D-16GVK-Specification

Now I ordered it because it is cheapest RAM over 3600MHZ in my country ( approx $115USD for 16GB ). I searched on google for this specific model but couldnt find much info.Is this b-die? and 18-22-22 good timing on 4000mhz RAM? I currently have 2400mhz vengeance which runs at 3000MHZ 16-15-15 on my Ryzen 3600 system so its definitely an upgrade. But I am excited, if this B-die, then I might have hit jackpot at this price, atleast in my country.


----------



## Vycyous (Oct 13, 2019)

amit_talkin said:


> Is this b-die?



Most likely, although it may be a _slightly _lower bin of the _really _good Samsung B-die ICs. Its first word CAS latency calculates to be 9 nanoseconds, compared to something like DDR4-3200 CL14 which is 8.75 nanoseconds. It's also not running "flat" timings, which is increasingly difficult at higher speeds. With the right CPU and motherboard, it might do something like 4133 MT/s 17-17-17-37 @ 1.45-1.5V or even better.

The _really _good stuff will have a calculated first word CAS latency of ≤8 nanoseconds, something like DDR4-4500 CL18 or even lower (≤7.5 nanoseconds, like DDR4-4800 CL18). Of course, those fast, low latency kits can be very expensive and the law of diminishing returns means they're usually not worth it. Plus, you can often quite easily overclock a "lesser" memory kit to match the performance of one 2 or 3+ times the price.

Edit: Since you're running it with a Ryzen 5 3600, you'll want to keep the speed at 3800 MT/s or lower. With a decent motherboard, that kit should easily do something like 3600 MT/s 14-14-14-34 @ 1.4-1.45V or maybe push it to 3733-3800 MT/s 15-15-15-35 @ 1.45-1.5V if you're lucky. The 3600 MT/s CL14 should definitely be possible (and is technically faster than 3733-3800 MT/s CL15) and will perform exceptionally well (except for write speeds since AMD made some sacrifices for 3rd gen Ryzen processors with just one CCX/chiplet).


----------



## Lorec (Oct 13, 2019)

According to Samsung Bdie finder: 





						B-Die Finder
					

Find Samsung B-Die DDR 4 memory kits on Amazon, Newegg and many more.




					benzhaomin.github.io
				



These are not Samsung Bdies.
Anyhow for 3000 series ryzen it's not necessary as long as You can pull off 3800mhz cl16? (i dont remember exactly)


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 13, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> Most likely, although it may be a _slightly _lower bin of the _really _good Samsung B-die ICs. Its first word CAS latency calculates to be 9 nanoseconds, compared to something like DDR4-3200 CL14 which is 8.75 nanoseconds. It's also not running "flat" timings, which is increasingly difficult at higher speeds. With the right CPU and motherboard, it might do something like 4133 MT/s 17-17-17-37 @ 1.45-1.5V or even better.
> 
> The _really _good stuff will have a calculated first word CAS latency of ≤8 nanoseconds, something like DDR4-4500 CL18 or even lower (≤7.5 nanoseconds, like DDR4-4800 CL18). Of course, those fast, low latency kits can be very expensive and the law of diminishing returns means they're usually not worth it. Plus, you can often quite easily overclock a "lesser" memory kit to match the performance of one 2 or 3+ times the price.
> 
> Edit: Since you're running it with a Ryzen 5 3600, you'll want to keep the speed at 3800 MT/s or lower. With a decent motherboard, that kit should easily do something like 3600 MT/s 14-14-14-34 @ 1.4-1.45V or maybe push it to 3733-3800 MT/s 15-15-15-35 @ 1.45-1.5V if you're lucky. The 3600 MT/s CL14 should definitely be possible and will perform exceptionally well (except for write speeds since AMD made some sacrifices for 3rd gen Ryzen processors with just one CCX/chiplet).


Thanks, This one is rated @ 1.35V so I will either try to push it to 1.45v and 4600MHz, or 3200MHZ with CAS14. Given than I am on B450 chipset ( AORUS PRO ) I might have to lower the frequency to 3600 anyways.


Lorec said:


> According to Samsung Bdie finder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I checked on that website, but I think they would have missed this specific model as You cant find it anywhere on EU, USA Stores. Mostly I found it on Russian and Japanese stores so I guess they made it for specific region only.


----------



## Vycyous (Oct 13, 2019)

Lorec said:


> According to Samsung Bdie finder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can pretty much ignore that and many of the "is this Samsung B-die" lists. You have to look at the speeds and timings. The only other ICs (that I'm aware of, currently on the market) that are capable of DDR4-4000 CL18 (at reasonable voltages of ≤1.5V) is Samsung E-die (it's definitely not being used in that kit), Micron E-die (highly unlikely) or the highest binned Hynix CJR/C-die ever made (again, highly unlikely).



amit_talkin said:


> I will either try to push it to 1.45v and 4600MHz, or 3200MHZ with CAS14. Given than I am on B450 chipset ( AORUS PRO ) I might have to lower the frequency to 3600 anyways.



If that motherboard will do 3600 MT/s, that's my recommendation with primary timings of 14-14-14-34 (or close to it) @ approximately 1.4-1.45V (or whatever it takes, up to probably 1.5V max for daily usage). You may have to go in and adjust some of the sub/tertiary timings and voltages, as well. Also, be sure the command rate is 1 (1T). Either way, you'll definitely want to keep it at or below 3800 MT/s since anything over that actually reduces performance.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 13, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> If that motherboard will do 3600 MT/s, that's my recommendation with primary timings of 14-14-14-34 (or close to it) @ approximately 1.4-1.45V (or whatever it takes, up to probably 1.5V max for daily usage). You may have to go in and adjust some of the sub/tertiary timings and voltages, as well. Also, be sure the command rate is 1 (1T). Either way, you'll definitely want to keep it at or below 3800 MT/s since anything over that actually reduces performance.


Motherboard spec. says it can do 3600Mhz. I will start with 3600Mhz first and see how it goes. Can't wait RAM to get shipped


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks suspiciously like CJR...

B die usually has RCD and RP <10ns, maybe could be rev E instead?

For reference most of the confirmed b-die kits at 4000c18 are 18-19-19, not 18-22-22, though there do seem to be some references to early b-die 3866 18-22-22 bins...


----------



## Vycyous (Oct 13, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Looks suspiciously like CJR...
> 
> B die usually has RCD and RP <10ns, maybe could be rev E instead?
> 
> For reference most of the confirmed b-die kits at 4000c18 are 18-19-19, not 18-22-22, though there do seem to be some references to early b-die 3866 18-22-22 bins...



Unless they've been binning the hell out of Hynix CJR/C-die for the past year or more, I really can't imagine that's what it is, but there's obviously a chance I'm wrong. Nor would it be Samsung E-die (if that's what you were referring to, as opposed to Micron E-die). I believe Samsung's E-die topped out at 4 Gb (512 MB) ICs, which would mean that it is a dual-rank kit (it's surely not). Micron E-die is a more realistic possibility, but I haven't heard of it showing up in anything except Crucial/Ballistix/Micron branded memory so far.

Here's the top end kit from Ballistix, 4000 MT/s 18-19-19-??:









						Gaming Memory
					






					ballistixgaming.com
				




Back to the possibility of Hynix CJR/C-die, this was the last I've heard of anything close to those speeds and it's not on Gigabyte's website or listed for sale anywhere that I can find:









						CES 2019: GIGABYTE Aorus RGB Memory Hits DDR4-4000 with SK Hynix ICs
					






					www.anandtech.com
				




So, like I said, it seems like it almost has to be slightly lower binned Samsung B-die. I realize that the timings are quite loose compared to the better binned stuff, but I just can't think of what else it could be. If it is Hynix or Micron, I will be very surprised. Then again, I know there are at least a couple of DDR4-3600 CL16 kits on the market using Hynix CJR and, with a calculated CAS latency of 8.89 nanoseconds, they're slightly faster (initially) than the DDR4-4000 CL18 kit in question (9 nanoseconds). There are also a few 3733-3866 CL17-18 kits confirmed to be Hynix, so... who knows? Hopefully, @amit_talkin will confirm with Thaiphoon Burner when the kit arrives and let us know.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes, rest assured that I will post Thaiphoon screenshot as soon as I get it working on my system.
btw, 4000 XMP won't work on B450 right? or will it?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 13, 2019)

Vycyous said:


> Nor would it be Samsung E-die


I meant micron rev E



amit_talkin said:


> btw, 4000 XMP won't work on B450 right? or will it?


Assuming the chip and the memory layout are capable of it I don't see why it wouldn't...

Though I think you will find it challenging to run that fast on zen/+ and not pointless on zen2 because you will have desynced FCLK/UCLK


----------



## Vycyous (Oct 13, 2019)

amit_talkin said:


> Yes, rest assured that I will post Thaiphoon screenshot as soon as I get it working on my system.
> btw, 4000 XMP won't work on B450 right? or will it?



Probably not, but it might be possible depending on the motherboard's memory topology. Even so, you don't want to be running it at 4000 MT/s with 3rd Gen Ryzen. Keep it at or just below 3800 MT/s and tighten the timings for best performance.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 13, 2019)

Okey, I will try with 3600 MT/s at 16 CAS first and see how it goes. Can't wait to get my hands on this mysterious RAM


----------



## Vycyous (Oct 14, 2019)

I've been trying to find any information I can about that memory kit to no avail. From what I can tell, I believe that it's a fairly new product/SKU. Combined with the relaxed/loose timings and the fairly low price, I really can't imagine that it's using Samsung's now EOL/discontinued B-die ICs. The only other possibilities, as previously mentioned (that I'm aware of), are Micron E-die or SK Hynix CJR/C-die. Of those two, I'd be willing to bet that it's likely to be the latter (Hynix).

So, @GorbazTheDragon, you're probably right. Of course, either way, it should still perform reasonably well and can probably be run at something like 3600 MT/s 16-19-19-39 (or tighter) on @amit_talkin's 3rd Gen Ryzen/Zen 2 system. Unfortunately, it may have been better to simply purchase something like this memory kit:









						F4-3600C16D-16GVKC - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Ripjaws V DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 16GB (2x8GB) Ripjaws V series DDR4 DRAM memory is designed for sleek aesthetics and performance, making it an ideal choice for building a new PC system or for upgrading your system memory.




					www.gskill.com
				




Or, better yet, this one which is almost guaranteed to be Samsung B-die:









						F4-3600C16D-16GVK - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Ripjaws V DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 1.35V 16GB (2x8GB) Ripjaws V series DDR4 DRAM memory is designed for sleek aesthetics and performance, making it an ideal choice for building a new PC system or for upgrading your system memory.




					www.gskill.com
				




Or one of the many DDR4-3200 memory kits with timings like 14-14-14-3X that are confirmed, fairly well-binned Samsung B-die and will quite easily do 3600 MT/s with the same timings (14-14-14-3X), or tighter, and just a little extra voltage (1.4-1.45V). At least all five of my B-die kits will easily do that, so I'd expect that most of the decently binned, single-rank B-die will (depending on the motherboard and/or CPU).


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 14, 2019)

C suffix denotes hynix kits, at least on new kits by gskill. (and the timings confirm it)


----------



## Vycyous (Oct 14, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> C suffix denotes hynix kits, at least on new kits by gskill. (and the timings confirm it)



Good catch. I didn't even pay attention to the part number. However, is this confirmed or anecdotal? Because the memory kit in question doesn't have a "C" at the end of the part number, so... what is it?


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 14, 2019)

I think C denotes CAS latency.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 14, 2019)

16GVKC

The C at the end means CJR (probably because it starts from C.. b-die kits will not have that C and it will always be reflected in the price and advertised subtimings. On the the 3600 kits it tends to be 16-19-19-39, bdie will be like **-16GVK with 16-16-16-36

Also do not always trust b-die finder. Some manufacturers like Patriot release certain kits as b-die but a few months/batches later they switch to CJR. Like they did with my PVR416G360C6K which is CJR and listed on b-die sites as b-die because people reviewed those when they came out as b-die.


----------



## Vycyous (Oct 14, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> 16GVKC
> 
> The C at the end means CJR (probably because it starts from C.. b-die kits will not have that C and it will always be reflected in the price and advertised subtimings. On the the 3600 kits it tends to be 16-19-19-39, bdie will be like **-16GVK with 16-16-16-36



That doesn't answer the question about the memory kit we're talking about, which does _not _have a "C" at the end of the part number (see the very first post), despite the fact that it appears to be a fairly new or recently added product/SKU and may very well be using SK Hynix CJR/C-die ICs. As I said above, after giving it some more thought, I don't think it will be Samsung B-die and it seems unlikely to be Micron E-die (personally, I've never run across a G.Skill kit using Micron ICs), so what might it be?



Calmmo said:


> Also do not always trust b-die finder. Some manufacturers like Patriot release certain kits as b-die but a few months/batches later they switch to CJR. Like they did with my PVR416G360C6K which is CJR and listed on b-die sites as b-die because people reviewed those when they came out as b-die.



I agree with you here. And, yes, Patriot seems to be the most guilty manufacturer. That's why I suggest looking closely at the speed and timings to find memory that only Samsung's B-die ICs can (or could) do.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 14, 2019)

This kit is just GVK and not GVKC, and as @Vycyous said, its fairly new SKU.  I have searched a bit and found that most of shop added this SKU just this month. So if it is new kit, then I guess its not B-die.


----------



## Dyatlov A (Oct 15, 2019)

I think it is going to be the new Samsung A die.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2019)

Stick with GSkill, Patriot, Mushkin, Crucial, Geil, TeamGroup for modules.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 15, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Stick with GSkill, Patriot, Mushkin, Crucial, Geil, TeamGroup for modules.




wait...what?


----------



## Dyatlov A (Oct 15, 2019)

I ordered it, I will tell exactly what it is and how well overclocking. I will test timings at 3600MHz near 1,36V. But only next week, seems they do not ship before monday.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2019)

amit_talkin said:


> wait...what?



If you get ram for ryzen stick to those brands.

Possibly Adata too


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 16, 2019)

Dyatlov A said:


> I ordered it, I will tell exactly what it is and how well overclocking. I will test timings at 3600MHz near 1,36V. But only next week, seems they do not ship before monday.


Thats nice! My shop gave me estimated delivery date of 28th October because they have yet to order it from G.Skill .


----------



## Dyatlov A (Oct 17, 2019)

I checked more stores here in the EU, but looks none of them have it in inventory. I will be curios if my will be shipped out in Monday  as they write. These are brand new modules and designed for Intel. Is that mean anything if i want to use with AMD Ryzen 5 3600?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2019)

What ram specifically?


----------



## Big_Vulture (Oct 17, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> What ram specifically?



They are talking about the *F4-4000C18D-16GVK* module.


----------



## Dyatlov A (Oct 21, 2019)

This is Hynix M die. What is that mean? Ryzen Dram calculator does not support it. So far looks slower modules than my Oloy Warhawk 3600Mhz ones.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 21, 2019)

Dyatlov A said:


> This is Hynix M die. What is that mean? Ryzen Dram calculator does not support it. So far looks slower modules than my Oloy Warhawk 3600Mhz ones.


Can You share Thaiphoon Burner's screenshot ?


----------



## Dyatlov A (Oct 21, 2019)

The Oloy Warhawk definiately better RAM, can do better timings and higher read speed, over 52000mb/sec in AIDA64. With this new GSkill modules I cannot hit 50000.








trying with lower speed to avoid AMD infinity fabric mod,






Edit,
Maybe it is good RAM for Intel systems, but with AMD i do not see the benefit to use it.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 21, 2019)

Dyatlov A said:


> The Oloy Warhawk definiately better RAM, can do better timings and higher read speed, over 52000mb/sec in AIDA64. With this new GSkill modules I cannot hit 50000.
> 
> trying with lower speed to avoid AMD infinity fabric mod,
> 
> ...


Did You try to lower speed to 3600 and timing?


----------



## Dyatlov A (Oct 21, 2019)

amit_talkin said:


> Did You try to lower speed to 3600 and timing?



yeah, I tried to start at 3600MHz with the Oloy Warhawk‘s (dram calcuator for Ryzen) fast timings, but was unable to start. By the way the Oloy use also Hynix but CJR die, which seems better.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 21, 2019)

Dyatlov A said:


> yeah, I tried to start at 3600MHz with the Oloy Warhawk‘s (dram calcuator for Ryzen) fast timings, but was unable to start. By the way the Oloy use also Hynix but CJR die, which seems better.


I don't know what to say. Hynix M-die shouldn't be able to reach 4000 MHz speed. I don't know why these set exist! This P/N also found in F4-3200C16D-32GVK kit. And if You read review of that kit, people can't even go near 3800mhz at 1.35v. 

Also, look at this thread


			We'll be back.
		


There it shows thaiphoon burner screenshot of 3200mhz kit. No where near 4000mhz at 1.35v. This is very confusing.


----------



## Dyatlov A (Oct 21, 2019)

Well it goes at 4000MHz and stable at 1.35V. I do not know how g.skill managed it, probably better bins. So if someone wants low voltage 4000MHz modules, than this is the deal.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 21, 2019)

Dyatlov A said:


> Well it goes at 4000MHz and stable at 1.35V. I do not know how g.skill managed it, probably better bins. So if someone wants low voltage 4000MHz modules, than this is the deal.


Also, have you tried tightening timing applying more voltages?


----------



## Dyatlov A (Oct 21, 2019)

amit_talkin said:


> Also, have you tried tightening timing applying more voltages?



Only at 3600MHz and failed to start at cl16-18-16-xx. Since i removed and installed back the older sticks.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 24, 2019)

Okey my kit arrived too. Cant go 3600 16-16-16 or 4000 18-18-18 with 1.4v. currently running at XMP timiing and all works fine.


----------



## Profenspay (Oct 28, 2019)

can you attach a screenshot of Thaiphoon Burner?


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 28, 2019)

Profenspay said:


> can you attach a screenshot of Thaiphoon Burner?


Its already attached above by @Dyatlov A . Mine is similar kit.


----------



## Profenspay (Oct 28, 2019)

amit_talkin said:


> Its already attached above by @Dyatlov A . Mine is similar kit.


do you have mfr too?


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 28, 2019)

Here is mine.


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 28, 2019)

DEVRY said:


> you'll want to keep the speed at 3800 MT/s or lower. With a decent motherboard, that kit should easily do something like 3600 MT/s


It fails to run at any other "reasonable" settings except XMP. I tried 3200 14-14-14, 3600 16-16-16, 4000 18-20-20 etc...no matter how much voltage you throw at it. So I am sticking with XMP for now. Works fine on my Aorus B450 mobo with Ryzen 3600. FCLK running at 2000mhz.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 28, 2019)

I bought some memory second hand off e-bay thinking at the time (having checked quickly) that it was Samsung B-Die.

Can anyone confirm yes or no on this? I have no idea where to begin looking - and it didn't work with my other set of flare-x so I have my suspicions now. It is:

T-FORCE VULCAN 2*8GB CL19-19-19-39 3600MHz 1.35V
TLTYD416G3600HC19ADC01

The memory should work fine and I'm sure it's good stuff I just wonder if anyone can link me to proof it is a B die product. This recent thread seems a good place to ask you all!


----------



## Vario (Oct 28, 2019)

Millennium said:


> I bought some memory second hand off e-bay thinking at the time (having checked quickly) that it was Samsung B-Die.
> 
> Can anyone confirm yes or no on this? I have no idea where to begin looking - and it didn't work with my other set of flare-x so I have my suspicions now. It is:
> 
> ...


I think it is probably Hynix M die.  Looks similar to the G.Skill 3600 CL19 2x8 Sniper-X.  F4-3600C19D-16GSXW


----------



## Millennium (Oct 28, 2019)

Vario said:


> I think it is probably Hynix M die.  Looks similar to the G.Skill 3600 CL19 2x8 Sniper-X.  F4-3600C19D-16GSXW


Damnit - I'm going to have to sell it on now.


----------



## Profenspay (Oct 29, 2019)

amit_talkin said:


> It fails to run at any other "reasonable" settings except XMP. I tried 3200 14-14-14, 3600 16-16-16, 4000 18-20-20 etc...no matter how much voltage you throw at it. So I am sticking with XMP for now. Works fine on my Aorus B450 mobo with Ryzen 3600. FCLK running at 2000mhz.


can you throw a screenshot from rtc (ryzen timing checker) with xmp enabled?


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 29, 2019)

Profenspay said:


> can you throw a screenshot from rtc (ryzen timing checker) with xmp enabled?


RTC not supported for this gen CPUs.


----------



## Svop (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi, I need your advice.
System i5 9600k + GIGABYTE Z390 UD + 5700xt. For this, G-Skill RIPJAWS V F4-4000C18D-16GVK or Ballistix BLS2K8G4D30AESBK is better. Your help is very necessary, because in my country no one has seen F4-4000C18D-16GVK)

ps: I apologize for my English, I use a translator.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 31, 2019)

Just get the Ballistix, or get something a little faster. There is no need for 4000 mhz ddr4 on the intel platform.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 31, 2019)

amit_talkin said:


> RTC not supported for this gen CPUs.


Ryzen Master?


----------



## Svop (Oct 31, 2019)

Millennium said:


> Just get the Ballistix, or get something a little faster. There is no need for 4000 mhz ddr4 on the intel platform.


Their price is almost equal. ($ 7 difference). The question is which memory is better for the intel system?


----------



## amit_talkin (Oct 31, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Ryzen Master?


Here it is.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 31, 2019)

amit_talkin said:


> Here it is.


You're off coupled mode, so you're going to get hit in latency sensitive applications. 
See if you can increase the fabric clock to 1900MHz.


----------



## dKenGuru (Oct 31, 2019)

Why nobody try to update and use last version of thaphoon burner?


----------



## amit_talkin (Nov 1, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> You're off coupled mode, so you're going to get hit in latency sensitive applications.
> See if you can increase the fabric clock to 1900MHz.


It doesnt work at 1900 Mhz. Also, afaik, as my RAM is running at 4000 MT/s. it can overcome latency bottleneck caused by IF.


dKenGuru said:


> Why nobody try to update and use last version of thaphoon burner?


The screenshot I provided is from latest version .


----------



## Profenspay (Nov 6, 2019)

amit_talkin said:


> It doesnt work at 1900 Mhz. Also, afaik, as my RAM is running at 4000 MT/s. it can overcome latency bottleneck caused by IF.
> 
> The screenshot I provided is from latest version .


can you send such a screenshot from Aida?


----------



## amit_talkin (Nov 6, 2019)

Profenspay said:


> can you send such a screenshot from Aida?


Here You go.


----------



## aljanadi.o (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey guys 
I found this topic here while I was doing some searching about my new Kit ( G.Skill F4-4000C18D-16GVK  ) and I wanna share my experience with you.
First this kit has a D die ( not a M die). 
Dram calculater doesn't support it.
with this spped und Timings: 3733 (FCLK 1866) 16-20-20-32-CR1  I've got good results. ( I used the Timings for a C die I found it hier)

first pic: XMP
second pic: only Memors speed und FCLK adjusted
third pic: botth speed und timings adjusted


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 24, 2020)

amit_talkin said:


> Here You go.


Still uncoupled, you need to set the Infinity Fabric to 1996MHz well, right now it's 998MHz as you can see by the Northbridge clock.
Ryzen Master also says Coupled Mode OFF. That should read ON.


----------



## amit_talkin (Apr 25, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Still uncoupled, you need to set the Infinity Fabric to 1996MHz well, right now it's 998MHz as you can see by the Northbridge clock.
> Ryzen Master also says Coupled Mode OFF. That should read ON.


FCLK dont go over 1800 no matter how hard I try. thats why its not coupled. Its running at 1800.


----------



## heky (Apr 25, 2020)

amit_talkin said:


> FCLK dont go over 1800 no matter how hard I try. thats why its not coupled. Its running at 1800.


Then you are much better off running your ram @3600MT (with lower timings) and not @4000MT like you are now. You will get much better performance, especially the latency.


----------



## amit_talkin (Apr 25, 2020)

heky said:


> Then you are much better off running your ram @3600MT (with lower timings) and not @4000MT like you are now. You will get much better performance, especially the latency.


So far I have failed with any tweaking except XMP...even tried at 3200...but system fails to boot. Now @aljanadi.o  has posted an update and timing, I will try to run at that timing OR near of that timing.


----------



## heky (Apr 25, 2020)

You can try leaving the xmp on and just manually changing the IF and Memory clock to 1800.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 25, 2020)

amit_talkin said:


> FCLK dont go over 1800 no matter how hard I try. thats why its not coupled. Its running at 1800.


But FCLK isn't IF clock. You need to chance the Infinity Fabric clock, it's most likely done elsewhere in your UEFI.
And I had a bit of a brainfart, which someone else pointed out above.
You should aim for 3600MHz (1800MHz DDR) for the RAM, 1800MHz FCLK (which you say works) and 1800MHz IF clock.
You know you can enable coupled mode in Ryzen Master, right? You can make changes to the settings there.



heky said:


> You can try leaving the xmp on and just manually changing the IF and Memory clock to 1800.


That doesn't work well on Ryzen 3000. The XMP settings will most likely prevent the system from booting as well, if he plays with the other settings.


----------



## heky (Apr 25, 2020)

Thats why i said "try"...It really doesnt make sense that the board would boot with 2000MTs but not with 1800MTs if he uses the same timings.

I also suggested to him already to manually set the FCLK and the IF speeds...


----------



## aljanadi.o (Apr 25, 2020)

@amit_talkin this timings were for cjr die, they worked for my djr die but with an single error , so now I‘m back to xmp timings with just adjusting the memory speed and fclk till i get rid of this single error.
here is the timings I used
orginal post:  https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...zen-3000-trifft-samsung-micron-und-hynix.html


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 25, 2020)

aljanadi.o said:


> @amit_talkin this timings were for cjr die, they worked for my djr die but with an single error , so now I‘m back to xmp timings with just adjusting the memory speed and fclk till i get rid of this single error.
> here is the timings I used
> orginal post:  https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...zen-3000-trifft-samsung-micron-und-hynix.html


Why not tune your settings instead?
Try increasing the Trfc a bit, that should fix the memory error.
This is better than using some random table from a website.








						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## aljanadi.o (Apr 25, 2020)

@TheLostSwede  I don't have the Patience for it  but I'm trying anyway und here it is

While randomly tweaking I‘ve got a very good result (for a kit under 100€), but it was only for one time und with errors. But I guess it shows that this kit has a very good ability fot tweaking
(Im not sure if it was just a bug!!!)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 25, 2020)

aljanadi.o said:


> @TheLostSwede  I don't have the Patience for it  but I'm trying anyway und here it is
> 
> While randomly tweaking I‘ve got a very good result (for a kit under 100€), but it was only for one time und with errors. But I guess it shows that this kit has a very good ability fot tweaking
> (Im not sure if it was just a bug!!!)


Looks like you solved the problem, as you got IF going at the same speed as the memory.
If you're getting errors, dial back the Trfc and the main memory timings a bit, maybe try CAS17? Odd CAS timings can be a bit funny with Ryzen though.


----------



## aljanadi.o (May 7, 2020)

here are the timings I use now:
16 19 19 32 55 440
subtimings: tRRDS 4, tRRDL 6, tFAW 16, tWR 16, tWTRS 4, tWTRL 12, tRTP 12, tCWL 16, tRDRDSCL 4, tWRWRSCL 4
all the other timings were left on auto
voltage: RAM: 1,4, Soc: 1,1, CPU: 1,275 ( CPU OC: CCX0: 4,3, CCX1: 4,4)

read: 53800 to 54000 mb/s, latency: 65,3-65,9 ns

SOTTR, BF 5 and Fortnite are working perfectly ( these games have always caused probelms by OC on my PC)


----------



## noise36 (Jul 17, 2020)

I just signed up to say that while Ryzen DRAM calculator works for this ram but that I found the settings unstable and the process confusing and ultimately a waste of time.

So what I did in the end was run it at stock 4000mhz settings and stock voltage 1.35v and down clock it at 3800Mhz with 1900mhz IF and its fully stable and has significantly better speeds and latency than running at 4000mhz.

Basically had it working in just a few clicks in the MSI B550 tomahawk bios by just selecting the 3800mhz "oveclock" and manually lowering the voltage... set and forget! I am sure I could lower the timings but cant be bothered really.


----------



## purecain (Jul 22, 2020)

took a screen shot of taiphoon burner with my B-Die for referance... Interesting the hynix stuff is 25nm not 20nm...


----------



## voronin.py (May 8, 2021)

Sorry for bumping old thread, but I have some new information about this ram. So I found a local guy selling it and I asked him to send a screenshots from Thaiphoon Burner and couple of other photos, and guess what, its says that its Samsung B-die, really confusing yeah? My guess is that some batches did come with Samsung B-dies eventually. But is that common for G.Skill to change die's for existing models?


----------



## Bones (May 8, 2021)

It's not unusual for any maker to change IC's period. 
They all do it depending on what IC's are available to use in production at that time of manufacture, usually reflected as a different revision of the model/series. 

G. Skill at least is good about having info about whats in the sticks with the numbers on the data label, you just have to know how to interprit the info it has.


----------

